# comment modifier un compte dans mail



## sylvaint (27 Juin 2009)

bonjour,

un de mes comptes (yahoo pour le citer) ne marche pas, sous outlook dans outil il y avait ajouter et modifier un compte sous le meme lien, sur mail je trouve ajouter un nouveau compte mais pas modifier, qq sait il comment faire? car je veux aller voir si la config est bonne et voir ce qui ne vas pas

Merci
sylvain


----------



## marc-book (27 Juin 2009)

Salut

Mail >> préférences (en cliquant sur *Mail* à gauche de _Fichier_)
>> Compte >> sélectionnes le compte à modifier >> modifies le compte 

voili voilà


----------



## sylvaint (27 Juin 2009)

merci,
 je voyais cette fenêtre mais je cherchai un bouton modifier, c'était plus simple que je ne me l'était imaginé.

sylvain


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2009)

et bien verifier que chez yahoo l'option gestion pop via logiciel est cochée
je ne sais pas s'il faut le faire pour chaque configuration ( outlook , thunderbird , Mail etc)
ou si c'est une fois pour toutes


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je remonte ce sujet. Ca coule de source de modifier comme ça, mais il me semble impossible de modifier un compte exchange. Une solution autre que enlever le compte et reconfigurer? Merci.


----------

